# What is a good peptide cycle to boost GH for an old fart? New to peptides, NOT AAS...



## Popeye. (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey all

So only this year I joined "the forums" to see what it was all about, people at gym would keep mentioning forums this, forums that.

I am happy I joined a few! 
I thought peptides were all bullshit to be honest!
But after some research I have decided I was just a bit stubborn to the whole idea of peptides. ( mind you I did a run of hGH a few years back and it was nice but too costly)

I just figured that peptides were some hyped up bullshit. 
I have a heck of a lot of experience with aas but not peptides.

Anyway to my thread questions ****NOTE: 
I DO NOT WANT SELLERS/REPs JUMPING IN HERE UNLESS YOU HAVE SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY! 
I HAVE ALREADY DONE MY RESEARCH ON WHO IS THE BEST FOR ME AND I AM GOING WITH CEM BECAUSE THEY HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR LONGER THEN SOME OF YOU HAVE BEEN LEGAL ADULTS! 
SO DON'T FUCK WITH MY THREAD JUST TO TRY AND GET SOME SALES! I SEE THAT ON OTHER THREADS AND I ONLY WANT REAL FEED BACK, NOT BULLSHIT!*

*Having said that, My question/goals:

I am interested in something to boost my hGH, but the thing is I see so many peptides for this! It is confusing...
I am interested in GHRP6 after reading about it but I don't know if that is the best one or if I should stack it with something and if so:

*What is the best stack for boosting my hGH to help in fatloss, joints and gains?

*What top peptides should I get? 

*What is the best combo?

*How long do I need to use them?

*How much "bac water" do I need to mix in?

I see one person say one thing then another something else.
I am sure this is something like  "what is the best aas cycle" but I am a bit lost here on the peptides and it is pissing me off! *

Thank you for any information and personal experience!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the way to go is to combine a cjc and ghrp. I personally have run a cjc1293-ghrp6 stack and was very pleased.
I dosed them at 300mcg/day split into 3-100mcg injections. I ran for 16 + weeks Id say you should try to run them long term just like gh. At least 12 weeks would be the minimum id run. Anyway feel free to ask any questions Ill share my experience. All in all I was surprised with the peptides. having run gh in the past (like yourself), I had very low expectations of these peptides. Id say I was even cycnical they would do much of anything. Having used the combo I did at the dosages I used I can def say they do increase gh and make a difference for sure.


----------



## Popeye. (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks,
I decided on doing this:

3 months of:

100mcg GHRP2 3X a day
100mcg Sermorelin 3X a day


Can I get away with taking 100mcg 2X a day?  Or can I just use 150mcg 2X a day?


----------



## Popeye. (Dec 2, 2013)

Popeye. said:


> Thanks,
> I decided on doing this:
> 
> 3 months of:
> ...



Just an update, I am going ahead with this combo since I am jumping on that CEM cyber sale. 
I am going to do 100mcg 3X a day for 4 months but will run it along side my cycle of testcyp 600mg ew / dbol cycle for 12 weeks (dbol 5 weeks at 40mg ed).
I will post a log type thread soon when I get my order in.


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 3, 2013)

I did a GH serum test and got some phenomenal results.  If you want to check it out I posted the link below.  I mixed 2.5ml bac water in my GHRP-2 and 2ml bac water in my cjc1295-no-Dac.  Did 200mcg/200mcg each. Only been on a few weeks but I love it so far. Sleep quality is the biggest improvement I've noticed so far. Putting on weight (on anabolics) but I seem to be keeping fat off. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...5-ghrp-2-cjc-1295-without-dac-blood-test.html


----------



## s2h (Dec 3, 2013)

ipamorelin 100mcg 3 x ed
mod-grf 100mcg 3 x ed

will work well for ya..


----------



## Juiced1 (Feb 1, 2014)

There is sooo many different kinds where do I begin I'm at a loss here


----------



## s2h (Feb 1, 2014)

Go to the allaboutpeptides site and start reading....gives ya a central site to read about all things research..


----------



## Juiced1 (Feb 1, 2014)

s2h said:


> Go to the allaboutpeptides site and start reading....gives ya a central site to read about all things research..


Thank you sir 
hey while I got you here I have a question . I was looking at peptides and sumorilin a 5ml bottle for $17 NO WAY!!! Right?? It's a sponsor on here


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 1, 2014)

s2h said:


> ipamorelin 100mcg 3 x ed
> mod-grf 100mcg 3 x ed
> 
> will work well for ya..



This! Its what I'm about yo start myself.


----------



## wiseone (Feb 12, 2014)

ipamorelin 100mcg 3 x ed
mod-grf 100mcg 3 x ed

will work well for ya.. 						
The reply with quote isn't working for some reason so I had to copy & paste.
s2h,
Do u think one could do what you recommended and add in Semorelin morning and night also?
Thanks.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 13, 2014)

ghrp will give you diabetes just a heads up..


----------



## Juiced1 (Feb 14, 2014)

cerberus16sk said:


> ghrp will give you diabetes just a heads up..


That's the first I heard of that. What makes you say that? Can you elaborate? I just started ghrp6 I wasn't able to find anything neg about it


----------



## wiseone (Feb 19, 2014)

s2h said:


> ipamorelin 100mcg 3 x ed
> mod-grf 100mcg 3 x ed
> 
> will work well for ya..


do u think semorelin can be added in morning and night?


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

Real deal IGF-1 Long R3(receptor grade) is the best thing you can. As all the effects of HGH are attributed to the liver releasing IGF-1.


----------



## wiseone (Feb 20, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Real deal IGF-1 Long R3(receptor grade) is the best thing you can. As all the effects of HGH are attributed to the liver releasing IGF-1.



Got any real world experiences you'd like to share with us? Some people say they are getting 10 pounds gained in a 4 week run. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

wiseone said:


> Got any real world experiences you'd like to share with us? Some people say they are getting 10 pounds gained in a 4 week run. That's pretty impressive.



Sure, there's plenty of real world experiences, just do a search. But my personal real world experiences I will share are 8-12lbs gain in 4-6weeks with 5-10% BF reduction! Yes it literally eats at the body fat, particularly on your stomach, love handles and lower back. I would attribute this to its insulin sensitivity effects. It also worked wonders on healing my torn R rotator cuff and L knee fracture, I was localizing it into those injuries for accelerated healing. I also experienced Insane muscle pumps and fullness too. 
Definitely Much better bang for your buck then HGH, as I was trialing and using IGF-1 LR3 in comparisson to Saizen 4iu/day. 

But again I will emphasize I was using real IGF-1 LR3(receptor grade not media or average grade igf1) sourced from Gropep Australia and exported to the US. With that being said I only know of 2 authentic IGF-1 LR3(receptor grade) sources of this kind.

Hope this experience helps....


----------



## wiseone (Feb 20, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Sure, there's plenty of real world experiences, just do a search. But my personal real world experiences I will share are 8-12lbs gain in 4-6weeks with 5-10% BF reduction! Yes it literally eats at the body fat, particularly on your stomach, love handles and lower back. I would attribute this to its insulin sensitivity effects. It also worked wonders on healing my torn R rotator cuff and L knee fracture, I was localizing it into those injuries for accelerated healing. I also experienced Insane muscle pumps and fullness too.
> Definitely Much better bang for your buck then HGH, as I was trialing and using IGF-1 LR3 in comparisson to Saizen 4iu/day.
> 
> But again I will emphasize I was using real IGF-1 LR3(receptor grade not media or average grade igf1) sourced from Gropep Australia and exported to the US. With that being said I only know of 2 authentic IGF-1 LR3(receptor grade) sources of this kind.
> ...



Hello IGF-1Man,
Thanks for the great reply. I have searched the net and have found some testimonies but another one is always good to hear. Your's was very informative. If u check the form there is a blog about "My first IGF-1LR3 run" by BoatsNhoes and he gained 10 pounds in 4 weeks. Maybe 5 weeks can't remember for sure. Either way that was great results. Got his stuff here in the states. Must have gotten the receptor grade. What I love is he ran it by itself and not with a bunch of roids. That way he could really tell how good the stuff really was.
One last question. How did u run your IGF-1LR3? Some run it differently and at different doses.
Take care and thanks again as I found your comments to be very helpful.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

wiseone said:


> Hello IGF-1Man,
> Thanks for the great reply. I have searched the net and have found some testimonies but another one is always good to hear. Your's was very informative. If u check the form there is a blog about "My first IGF-1LR3 run" by BoatsNhoes and he gained 10 pounds in 4 weeks. Maybe 5 weeks can't remember for sure. Either way that was great results. Got his stuff here in the states. Must have gotten the receptor grade. What I love is he ran it by itself and not with a bunch of roids. That way he could really tell how good the stuff really was.
> One last question. How did u run your IGF-1LR3? Some run it differently and at different doses.
> Take care and thanks again as I found your comments to be very helpful.



That's a good point you touched on, yes its important to isolate the product by using it on its own so you know what its doing exactly.
I always use it alone,  but if I have to add anything it would be small doses of hgh.


----------

